# Frogs??



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

What types of frogs are good with bettas besides ADfs? 
Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That's it.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Okay thanks. I thought there was a more colorful type when the whole betta/vase/frog thing was going on. Not that that whole thing was good....


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

ADFs are so cute & fun to watch! I've had three since Friday :-D


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Are they hyper? I think I am going to keep my rescue betta alone since he is pretty mellow and quiet now, but I am tossing around the idea of getting a five-10 gallon and getting a new male betta and some adfs. I love Sam, my current fish, but he is pretty fragile at this point and I don’t want to stress him if ADFs are to hyper.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

ADF are pretty laid back.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh good. Then they might be a possibility for Sam....
Thanks guys!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

If you want an aquatic frog ADF is the only one that you could have. If you want a terrestrial frog you would be looking at setting up a pretty intense paludarium (aquatic species in the water and a land set-up with terrestrial organisms).

ADF are pretty fun to watch but stupid when it comes to food.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Do feeding tubes work for them?
I discovered a crack in my 3.5 gallon tank...That means I for sure will be upgrading t a 5 or 10 gallon. Frogs are a deffinite possibility now!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I think someone uses a tube here. Most use little depressed dishes. I had a dish but they would all crowd it and push the worms everywhere.


----------



## LittleRose (Sep 7, 2013)

I find it easiest just to hand feed my frogs, I use tweezers cuz it's easier to hold on to the blood worms. I just stick my arm in the tank and hold the food in front of their face untill they grab it. My betta is a fatty and has become a pro at stealing the frogs food lol.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm going to using the tube. I think it will be the best way. Right now I squirt in the different frozen foods with a pipette. My Betta have discovered the pipette means food so they eat directly from it while the rest of the food goes to the bottom where the ADF and other fish pick it up.

I also feed HGH Frog and Tadpole Bites which the Betta ignore.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

Since my ADFs are still in the quarantine tank, I feed them with tweezers. I put some in the hiding pot (which they still don't use 100%) & try to feed one bloodworm each to make sure they at least have something in their tummies. Though one, Aramis, is really stubborn. I'm keeping a close eye on him. I'm planning on switching to the tube method, so they'll get used to it before I transfer them to Magma's tank. I also would like to try the HGH Frog & Tadpole Bites, just need to get my hands on some.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

I had a female adf, but she got too fat  , and my mom didn't like her  .


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I got all males because they're smaller & can "sing". It sounds a like a low underwater chirping. I find it soothing, specially since it reminds me of my nights at my grandparents' house in the countryside of the Dominican Republic.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Cool! I have dicided to give it a try! Sam is adjusting well to the ten gallon. i feel bad because I only cycled the fiter, which he is managing, fr a hour bfor I had to put him in it. The crakc in ,my 3.5 gallon kept growing to the point where it was leaking.
I have to leave for a vacation in a couple days for a week, put my good firend will be here to feed the fihs. After I get back I think I will get the ADFs, and look into another fish.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh the typos! Grrrr.
I think I am going to get males. Naming them Frodo, Pippin and Merry, so I can have all 4 hobbits. :0)
Sam is pretty docile, but he had really perked up in the new tank. I think he likes it better then the old 3.5 gallon. He is swimming around a lot better and has been much more active. Maybe he needed a new tank to get out of the funk he’s been in lately.
Do ADFs eat frozen bloodworms? Is that all they need to be healthy?


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I buy the frozen bloodworms for my ADFs. I leave a defrosted cube in a container in the fridge, so it's ready to use every day.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I wouldn't feed one type of food exclusively to ANY animal so bloodworms are not okay all the time. The nutrients they need can be found in frog food and other insect/meaty foods.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I feed mine the Frog and Tadpole Bites and frozen and live foods: Brine and Mysis Shrimp, Bloodworms, etc. I also feed Tetra's ReptoTreat delica bloodworms which is whole bloodworms in gel. It can be stored on the shelf and the Betta leaves them pretty much alone.

I defrost the frozen stuff in a pill bottle with tank water.

I agree with Laki: Feeding only one food is not a good idea.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Okay, thanks guys! I know nothing about ADFs so i really have been researching them. I don’t want to get them and be one of those people who don’t even know what they eat. LOL
I’ve heard that they can drown in a deep tank. Will a ten gallon be to deep for them?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A 10 gallon is perfect. The only thing you don't want are closed decorations. ADF have been known to drown because they couldn't escape by going upwards.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

I just got the ADFs last week & haven't been able to get my hands on the pellets. I also want to add brine shrimp.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I had to order mine. The HBH are now "Pisces".


http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=HBH Frog Tadpole Bites Food Pellets 1 2oz&_itemId=200692487158


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the name change!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Thats sad that they drown. Sounds like the might not be that smart....LOL


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They aren't exactly the brightest bulbs in the pack.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

LOl. I hope I can find some near me. Is it okay to get them from petstores?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I buy mine online as I don't trust pet store ADF to not have been mixed with African Clawed Frogs at some point. ACF are carriers of many diseases; one of which can infect ADF. My source lives in California where ACF have been banned for a long time.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I heard ACFs will actually eat bettas if they get the chance...
I live in washington, but I still don’t trust the pet stores. Whats a good site to buy them at?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Sam has this mountain thing with a closed roof that he LOVES, so when i divide my ten gallon and get the new male in them i will gets the ADFs. I can’t take his castle thing away form Sam, but I will make sure to get ADF proof deco for the new betta.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

ACFs (African Clawed Frogs) will eat ANYTHING they get their claws on. And they get much bigger than ADFs (African Dwarf Frogs). They both live up to their names, lol.

I'm personally learning the hard lesson about buying ADFS at a pet store. If my second batch (yes, second!) doesn't make it, I'm definitely using Russell's source.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

I personally bought all 3 of my adfs from my local petco and haven't had any problems with them. The first two I bought I just stuck in the tank with the betta after a 2 week quarantine. I decided I was going to get a third and quarantined him separately from the other 2 for 3 months to make sure the new frog didn't have chytrid. During any quarantine I changed 100% of the water every day/every other day and scrubbed the tank they were in. I think you really have to keep up with the water quality, during quarantine especially, I feel like since they don't have scales they're a lot less tolerant of poor water quality. 

But I do want to add that sometimes they do just come there sick, you never really know, I feel like adlemsi got really unlucky with their frogs unfortunately  sometimes it just happens and it stinks, just thought I'd share the precautions I took to try and minimize the chance that they would get sicker/die in my care. Usually if you bring them back to petco within x amount of days they'll replace the frog or give you credit back.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I buy all of my ADF from fishonlinerus on eBay. If you send me a PM I'll give you his email as he doesn't always have them listed. Sam lives in California which has had a long-time ban on African Clawed Frogs.

Pet store buys are hit-or-miss because you never know if the ADF were shipped in mixed lots and already exposed to chytrid*. ACF and ADF look a great deal alike when young and ACF can be mistakenly sold as ADF. The biggest difference is the eyes of the ACF are on top of their head while the eyes of the ADF are on the sides.

*African Clawed Frogs are carriers of cytrid; ADF die from it.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

i've only got about 2 weeks until my 3 month quarantine is up but i think my frogs are ok. i'm trying not to get my hopes up because on an old adf thread someones frogs died of chytrid like the day before their 3 months was up or something like that. i got mine from petco and have watched closely to see if they are sick and i haven't had any problems. although earlier this month i went on vacation for 6 days and had my sister caring for my pets, and i specifically told her she needs to make sure she sees all 3 frogs every morning and evening because they are still in the they could randomly die period (thats how i explained it to her) and i came home and one frog was extremely pale, like i thought it was dead but i tapped on the glass and it moved. i ran to tell my mom i thought a frog was dying and when i came back 15 minutes later he had returned to normal color. he was just shedding haha.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Every time I go to Petco I see ACF mixed in with the ADF. I don't buy from them anymore, now I get all my ADF from the LFS that I trust completely. The owner goes to the breeder to pick out the fish/frogs himself, and he has assured me there are no ACF mixed in.
Good luck with your frogs, charliegill^^ I hope they get through quarantine with no disease!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

If I get them i will DEFINITELY be getting them form Russell’s breeder, if it works out. I’m still trying to convince my mom to let me get them. She thinks frogs are kinda creepy. LOL.


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

charliegill110 said:


> i've only got about 2 weeks until my 3 month quarantine is up but i think my frogs are ok. i'm trying not to get my hopes up because on an old adf thread someones frogs died of chytrid like the day before their 3 months was up or something like that. i got mine from petco and have watched closely to see if they are sick and i haven't had any problems. although earlier this month i went on vacation for 6 days and had my sister caring for my pets, and i specifically told her she needs to make sure she sees all 3 frogs every morning and evening because they are still in the they could randomly die period (thats how i explained it to her) and i came home and one frog was extremely pale, like i thought it was dead but i tapped on the glass and it moved. i ran to tell my mom i thought a frog was dying and when i came back 15 minutes later he had returned to normal color. he was just shedding haha.


I know how you feel. It's definitely nerve-wracking when you can't see one & when you do looks like they're dead. I've had so many mini heart attacks due to that! And I've gone thru denial when they've actually died, specially with the first one. It took me about an hour to finally acknowledge that he was dead & I could bring myself to dispose of him. Good luck with yours!



SplashyBetta said:


> Every time I go to Petco I see ACF mixed in with the ADF. I don't buy from them anymore, now I get all my ADF from the LFS that I trust completely. The owner goes to the breeder to pick out the fish/frogs himself, and he has assured me there are no ACF mixed in.
> Good luck with your frogs, charliegill^^ I hope they get through quarantine with no disease!


Wow sounds like your Petco is worse than mine! I've never seen any of the locations near me mix them. They sometimes carry the albino ACFs in separate tanks, but I haven't seen any in a while.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

ACfs are so easy to mistake for ADFs when thier little. My petco carries mixes, i think. Not good. I wish I had a good betta breeder or a good petstore around me.


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Shadeslayer where in Washington do you live (not specifically of course)? I live near Seattle and there are two fish stores I trust near here. Aquarium Zen and Aquarium Co-op. Both are local and have excellent shop owners who are actively in the hobby and really care about their stock.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I live near vancouver and portland.


----------

